# Skunked at Point Lookout, MD - Apr 24, 2010



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I could see the rough water when I entered the Point Lookout State park. The wind was at 12-15knots. I was there for croakers and one big striper.

Too much for drifting for croakers I thought. Decided to troll for a big striper with my tandem umbrella rig.

I met 3 boaters before I left the marina. They were all skunked.

Cornfield Harbor was filled with crab pots in 20'-40' of water. My lure got tangled 3 times with crab pot buoy lines before I reached 40' of water. So I trolled in 40'-55' of water.

There were only 2 boats fishing within 5miles from me. I came back skunked and cold. I went to the pier and found that one guy caught 40 croakers since Friday night. He said croakers have been there for 2 weeks. I witnessed 2 croakers he caught on bloodworm. The 2 croakers were about 15inch long.

Even though I got skunked. I had a very good test on a new version of sail. And I still made video log for future reference and for other sailors who contacted me. 

Here is my video fishing log:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SrMKBU4T_4&feature=channel

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice video!


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great video recap. 

Do you leash the kayak to you while sailing in rough windy conditions? I would be afraid if i took a unexpected dip and the boat stayed upright. If you miss grabbing the boat quickly it could be 100 yards away and sailing into the distance


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I was wondering about you Joe hadn't seen you on much must mean your fishing to much LOL


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mmanolis2001 said:


> Great video recap.
> 
> Do you leash the kayak to you while sailing in rough windy conditions? I would be afraid if i took a unexpected dip and the boat stayed upright. If you miss grabbing the boat quickly it could be 100 yards away and sailing into the distance



Everything on the kayak are tethered including myself. I use a 10' (10" coiled weed eater line) as the tether line between me and the kayak. I am flipping the kayak on purpose when I get overboard. That is the first and the safest thing I should do. Also I have a list of steps for the self-rescue which I should follow. I visualize the steps before I go out every time.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> I was wondering about you Joe hadn't seen you on much must mean your fishing to much LOL


My wife keeps creating chores and inviting house guests.
Are you ready for the VA oppening day?

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> My wife keeps creating chores and inviting house guests.
> Are you ready for the VA oppening day?
> 
> Joe


I 'll give ya a call tonight


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> I 'll give ya a call tonight


I may not fish on May 1st. I have a very small window for fishing, thanks to my wife again. Then I found that you guys (in Chesapeake Bay, VA) can't keep stripers until May 16th.

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah but they are making a showing , heard of some small ones being pulled.
Looking to try out the Poqs flats for specks and flatties.



jerry


----------

